# Seal and cub (or is it pup?)



## magicmonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

well, cub or pup, I don't know but I'll bet someone out there does!

Here's a few shots I took at the zoo a few weeks ago, I worry they might look a bit PS'd though as I did a bit of work on thhem and I'm just not that good a shopper...

#1






#2





#3





C&C welcome as always, so are any ideas on how to get rid of relfections in high sun when the polarizer just won't cut it!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweet shots. I like 'em all...especially the way the pup's flipper is touching mom in #1, and how the pup is standing on mom in #2.


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks Antartican! I take it that means they're pups then, I'll have to go and change all the titles now!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 3, 2006)

Pups is correct! Good photos!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 4, 2006)

awwww cute


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 4, 2006)

Fantasic shots, where were they taken ?


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks guys! These were taken at Bristol Zoo, I used to go to school just around the corner and got in for 5p so went there quite alot when I was a kid. it was a very depressing zoo then, they had animals which really weren't happy, there was even the depressed looking polar bear in a concrete pit with a puddle about the size of a paddling pool to cool off in and no shade throughout summer. Things have really changed for the better, the animals look happier and much better cared for, loads of building work has been done and there are even some of the same animals I remember from when I was 9 which is good to see


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 4, 2006)

Never been to Bristol Zoo, might have to give it a go some time


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 4, 2006)

it's a good zoo for photos as they have a lot of cages with glass sections you can take photos through without getting the fence in the way, I'd reccomend taking a cloth though as kids fingerprints are rife!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 4, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> it's a good zoo for photos as they have a lot of cages with glass sections you can take photos through without getting the fence in the way, I'd reccomend taking a cloth though as kids fingerprints are rife!


 
HAHAHA Marwells a bit like that although the Tiger house at Marwell has more dirt from the Tiger paws than the humans


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll have to get down there with my wiping rag one day then!


----------



## karissa (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the second one.  Makes me think the pup is trying to push mom in the water.


----------

